#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Wie wil mij helpen?

## dolfijn101

Salaam dames en heren.

Ik zit met een probleem en ik hoop dat iemand me kan helpen of advies kan geven. Ik heb zo'n 7 maanden contact met een Marokaanse jongen. Ik zelf ben ook van marokaanse afkomst en ben islamitisch. Ik ben op deze jongen verliefd geworden. Maar de Islam vertelt ons dat we geen relatie mogen beginnen met elkaar. Ik probeerde daarom deze gevoelens te negeren, maar ze bleven maar doorgaan. Ik denk de hele dag door aan hem. Zondag toen ik de rah sha ging bidden had ik ALLAH om hulp gevraagd om voor deze jongen geen gevoelens meer te hebben. Ik bidde zo lang en deed de doe'a smeekte ALLAH om hulp om van de gevoelens af te komen die ik heb voor deze jongen. Toen ging ik slapen en droomde het volgende:

Ik droomde over mijn eigen bruiloft. Ik was in het wit gekleed en zat op een stoel. Mijn haar had ik los en ik had henna op mijn handen. Ik zag mijn familie in vreugde dansen. Ik keek naar een wit kleed dat op de muur was gehangen daarop stond mijn naam en de naam van de jongen van wie ik had gebid geen gevoelens meer te hebben. Dit was het laatste wat ik zag. Ik ben nu zo bang dat ik niet weet wat ik moet doen. Mag ik geloven in deze droom? heeft het een betekenis zo ja wat betekent het dan? A.u.b mensen als jullie mij kunnen helpen hiermee zou ik erg blij zijn. 

Alvast bedankt en tot gauw insha allah.

Liefs saida.

----------


## Simon

Ik vind het wel een mooie droom. Maar waarom wil je je gevoelens negeren? Het zijn toch de mooiste gevoelens die er bestaan? En al kan je nu nog niks met elkaar beginnen ... kan je er dan toch niet van genieten?

Veel sterkte !

----------


## samso

hallo Saida

Ik wil het even hebben over jou droom.
Ik weet als je droomt over een huwelijk over iemand betekend dat niet goed. Ik wil je niet bang maken ofzo maar als ik jou was zou ik het met iemand die verstand heeft over dromen erover hebben. Mijn zus heeft namelijk een boek over dromen en betekenissen en als ik jou was zou ik zeker dat gaan opzoeken.


met vriendelijke groet mij

----------


## Hamza-T

> Mijn haar had ik los


Ik wil niet grappig doen ofzo, maar dit ook daadwerkelijk in de realiteit uitvoeren is haram.
Dromen zijn vaak maar dromen.
Verliefdheid gaat over, je kan dus beter met iemand trouwen die op dezelfde golflengte qua Islam zit, dat is pas echt een sterke band.

Gair Insha Allah

----------


## Al-islam

> _Geplaatst door dolfijn101_ 
> *Salaam dames en heren.
> 
> Ik zit met een probleem en ik hoop dat iemand me kan helpen of advies kan geven. Ik heb zo'n 7 maanden contact met een Marokaanse jongen. Ik zelf ben ook van marokaanse afkomst en ben islamitisch. Ik ben op deze jongen verliefd geworden. Maar de Islam vertelt ons dat we geen relatie mogen beginnen met elkaar. Ik probeerde daarom deze gevoelens te negeren, maar ze bleven maar doorgaan. Ik denk de hele dag door aan hem. Zondag toen ik de rah sha ging bidden had ik ALLAH om hulp gevraagd om voor deze jongen geen gevoelens meer te hebben. Ik bidde zo lang en deed de doe'a smeekte ALLAH om hulp om van de gevoelens af te komen die ik heb voor deze jongen. Toen ging ik slapen en droomde het volgende:
> 
> Ik droomde over mijn eigen bruiloft. Ik was in het wit gekleed en zat op een stoel. Mijn haar had ik los en ik had henna op mijn handen. Ik zag mijn familie in vreugde dansen. Ik keek naar een wit kleed dat op de muur was gehangen daarop stond mijn naam en de naam van de jongen van wie ik had gebid geen gevoelens meer te hebben. Dit was het laatste wat ik zag. Ik ben nu zo bang dat ik niet weet wat ik moet doen. Mag ik geloven in deze droom? heeft het een betekenis zo ja wat betekent het dan? A.u.b mensen als jullie mij kunnen helpen hiermee zou ik erg blij zijn. 
> 
> Alvast bedankt en tot gauw insha allah.
> 
> Liefs saida.*


selaamhalikoem zuster

kijk in de islam is het niet toegestaan om met een jongen te zijn zonder zijn en jouw mahram erbij probeer de wetten niet ne negeren want dan worden je gebeden ongeldig en kijtk allah(swt)niet meer naar je gebed en als die er niet naar kijkt wordt het niet geaccepteerd dan ben je srak te roekoee een dief van de rakaat

kijk je droom betekend dat als je zo doorgaat dat je misschien met die jongen gaat trouwen en dat je je naam hebt gezien en die jongen ook
en je weet als je de wet van allah negeert en wat de profeet(Saws)heeft gezegt dan wordt je bruiloft een puinhoop dus je huwelijk bedoel ik la hawla wa la qoewata illeh billeh ik zal je iets uitleggen met wijzen woorden incha allah wil niet gelijk zeggen mag niet

kijk de profeet(Saws)zag een jongen die naar een meisje keek en een meisje die naar een jongen keek de profeet(Saws)ging weg omdat seytan erbij stond tussen die 2 mensen en waar seytan is is de profeet(Saws)niet snap je?

ik kan het je veel beter uitleggen doe ik wel incha allah omdat jij met je verstand hier komt en hulp vraagt en incha allah help ik je ermee

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door dolfijn101_ 
> *Salaam dames en heren.
> 
> Ik zit met een probleem en ik hoop dat iemand me kan helpen of advies kan geven. Ik heb zo'n 7 maanden contact met een Marokaanse jongen. Ik zelf ben ook van marokaanse afkomst en ben islamitisch. Ik ben op deze jongen verliefd geworden. Maar de Islam vertelt ons dat we geen relatie mogen beginnen met elkaar. Ik probeerde daarom deze gevoelens te negeren, maar ze bleven maar doorgaan. Ik denk de hele dag door aan hem. Zondag toen ik de rah sha ging bidden had ik ALLAH om hulp gevraagd om voor deze jongen geen gevoelens meer te hebben. Ik bidde zo lang en deed de doe'a smeekte ALLAH om hulp om van de gevoelens af te komen die ik heb voor deze jongen. Toen ging ik slapen en droomde het volgende:
> 
> Ik droomde over mijn eigen bruiloft. Ik was in het wit gekleed en zat op een stoel. Mijn haar had ik los en ik had henna op mijn handen. Ik zag mijn familie in vreugde dansen. Ik keek naar een wit kleed dat op de muur was gehangen daarop stond mijn naam en de naam van de jongen van wie ik had gebid geen gevoelens meer te hebben. Dit was het laatste wat ik zag. Ik ben nu zo bang dat ik niet weet wat ik moet doen. Mag ik geloven in deze droom? heeft het een betekenis zo ja wat betekent het dan? A.u.b mensen als jullie mij kunnen helpen hiermee zou ik erg blij zijn. 
> 
> Alvast bedankt en tot gauw insha allah.
> 
> Liefs saida.*


Beste Saida,

Wat een heerlijk gevoel! Geniet ervan!
Liefde voor een ander voelen is de meest natuurlijke van alle instincten en hoort bij het opgroeien en volwassen worden.

Een andere zaak is het of je die liefde werkelijk consumeert. Als je hart en je geloof en ik hoop ook je verstand zeggen dat het consumeren voor het huwelijk niet goed is, doe dat dan niet. Maar dat betekent nog steeds niet dat je niet mag genieten van dat heerlijke gevoel van verliefdheid.

Wij zeggen dat dromen bedrog zijn. Allerlij gedachten en ideeen voegen zich samen tot beelden zonder verklaring. Openbaringen zijn het zeker niet.

Blijf verliefd en blijf dromen, dan leef je.

dicksr

----------


## Ansari

Salaam Alaikom zuster,

Laat je je niet verleiden door het wereldse leven. Waarom trouwen jullie niet? Allah heeft bepaalde regels gesteld, waar wij gelovigen aan moeten voldoen. Dit leven is maar een verblijfplaats, een brug, niet om een huis op te bouwen, maar om over te steken. Een toilet zoals een al-qaida lid ooit zei.

*6:98.* En Hij is het, Die u van uit n ziel heeft voortgebracht en er is een verblijfplaats en een bewaarplaats voor u. Wij hebben de tekenen verklaard aan een volk dat begrijpt.

Het leven op deze wereld is maar tijdelijk en het is niets meer dan vermaak. Het echte leven komt pas hierna.

*29:64.* Het tegenwoordige leven is niets dan een leeg vermaak en een spel, maar het tehuis van het Hiernamaals, dat is het werkelijke Leven, als zij dit slechts konden begrijpen!

Probeer je aan de regels van de islam te houden. Dit leventje is maar een test, een beproeving.

*18:7.* Voorwaar, Wij hebben al hetgeen op aarde is tot haar sieraad gemaakt om te beproeven, wie van hen van goede werken is.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Ansari_ 
> *Salaam Alaikom zuster,
> 
> Laat je je niet verleiden door het wereldse leven. Waarom trouwen jullie niet? Allah heeft bepaalde regels gesteld, waar wij gelovigen aan moeten voldoen. Dit leven is maar een verblijfplaats, een brug, niet om een huis op te bouwen, maar om over te steken. Een toilet zoals een al-qaida lid ooit zei.
> 
> 6:98. En Hij is het, Die u van uit n ziel heeft voortgebracht en er is een verblijfplaats en een bewaarplaats voor u. Wij hebben de tekenen verklaard aan een volk dat begrijpt.
> 
> Het leven op deze wereld is maar tijdelijk en het is niets meer dan vermaak. Het echte leven komt pas hierna.
> 
> ...



Beste Ansari,

Als afsluiting van je berichten hanteer je de volgende uitspraak:

"De genezing van liefde voor deze wereld is datgene te gedenken wat de lusten doet ophouden, namelijk de dood."

Het staat je natuurlijk vrij om voor jezelf te bepalen hoe je in het leven staat.

Persoonlijk vind ik echter ook dat de consequentie van deze levenshouding is dat je iemand die een vraag stelt zoals hier, niet moet belasten met het fatalisme wat jij aanhangt.

Ik realiseer me dat ik hiermee ook weer een oordeel uitspreek en wie ben ik om dat te doen? Maar ik heb er moeite mee dat jonge mensen, die nog maar net begonnen zijn, worden belast met opmerkingen als:"Dit leventje is maar een test, een beproeving."

Je kunt toch niet werkelijk volhouden dat de hele schepping zoals wij die beleven een laboratorium voor de Allerhoogste is waarin Hij Zjn "proefdieren" voortdurend test???

Waar is dan de vreugde?

Leven (op jouw manier) en laten leven (zoals het de ander goeddunkt).

dicksr

----------


## tayaha

Beste saida,
Geniet ervan!!!

Praat met je vriend over wat hij voor je voelt en leg hem uit waarom je zo doet en hoe jij je voelt.
Misschien gaat hij wel naar je ouders en vraagt om je hand.

Je kan ook gaan verloven en pas veel later trouwen.
In ieder geval tot je iets ouderbent.
Zo kan je hem toch ontmoeten en hem leren kennen.

Succes en sterkte met je gevoel.

A Salaam a Leikum

----------


## dicksr

Amen

dicksr

----------


## CyberMujahida

Nou ja, als je vraagt van je gevoelens af te komen en je ziet een bruiloft lijkt me dat wel duidelijk he
Je hoeft niet van je gevoelens af te komen, als je maar gaat trouwen, inplaats van onzedelijke zaken te doen.

Als je trouwt vervul je de helft van de dien, dus waarom niet?

----------

